# Need Dialysis Biller Immediate Opening



## cscott2 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Need Dialysis Biller Immediate Opening Boardman Ohio*

Immediate Opening 

The Billing/Accounts Receivable Specialist will provide financial, clerical and administrative services to ensure efficient, timely and accurate payments of accounts under his or her control. They will maintain an up-to-date billing system. The Billing/Accounts Receivable Specialist will work closely with the insurance companies, patients and others, being sure to conduct proper follow-up, collection and allocation of payments, and will perform other miscellaneous duties as assigned.

Call Ed Mulgrew 330-781-6212 x107


----------



## barbara.baker@scott.k12.va.us (Feb 26, 2013)

*Dialysis Biller*

I am very interested in the Dialysis Biller Position that is open with your company.  Could you let me know where this position is located.  I am a CPC-A, (December 2012) and have an Associates Degree.  I currently work as a Bookkeeper/Secretary, but would love to work and gain experience in this position.  My e-mail is barbara.baker@scott.k12.va.us.  Work: 276-940-2322
Home: 276-940-2964

Thank You.


----------



## vickibrowning (Feb 27, 2013)

Is this a remote position?


----------



## vickibrowning (Feb 27, 2013)

*question*

Is this a remote position?


----------



## cscott2 (Feb 27, 2013)

No I am sorry - it is not


----------

